# KA24E ---> KA24DE???



## GRNMAXDMON (Jan 18, 2005)

ok, i believe this has probably been done a million times so im just gonna take a stab at it. my friend just bought an '89 240SX (coupe, <--- this is the long body with the closed trunk.) we recently took out the KA24E motor out of it so we can drop the KA24DE into it. question is does it require to also swap out the harness and ECU??? also what else do we have do while doin' the swap??? im a maxima guy and don't know much about the 240 family. 1 more thing, does the digital dash plug right in or do we have to re-wire it to the existing harness along with the HUD display. im assumin' that its almost the same thing for the 240 since i did it to my Maxima as well.


----------



## 240sxstud (Sep 20, 2005)

GRNMAXDMON said:


> ok, i believe this has probably been done a million times so im just gonna take a stab at it. my friend just bought an '89 240SX (coupe, <--- this is the long body with the closed trunk.) we recently took out the KA24E motor out of it so we can drop the KA24DE into it. question is does it require to also swap out the harness and ECU??? also what else do we have do while doin' the swap??? im a maxima guy and don't know much about the 240 family. 1 more thing, does the digital dash plug right in or do we have to re-wire it to the existing harness along with the HUD display. im assumin' that its almost the same thing for the 240 since i did it to my Maxima as well.


I do believe you'll have to switch the ECU's, but it should be a straigh bolt up...really things you need to look up before you yank out the engine, lol, good luck on the project


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

You need to change, the ECU, harness along with the tach. The tach from a SOHC engine runs off a much higer voltage than that of the DE engine. The tach won't respond. You may want to check your throttle cable as well. More than likely you're going to have to swap those out as well.


----------



## K2Fugative169 (Mar 31, 2005)

no, the tach will work, it'll just run past the single cam redline of 6, to 7 for the twin cam (if you opt to take it all the way to redline). we swapped a DE into my friend's 89 and we thought we'd have the same problem because of what other people had said here on the forums (that the signal is different), but it worked fine. it now has the proper gauge cluster though, the E cluster was just temporary. also.. i have heard some people say that you'll have to take the tach assembly out of both clusters and swap in the tach itself. this is untrue, we just bought the DE cluster from a junkyard and it plugged right into the E in-dash harness and works perfectly. 

the things that you will need to do the swap correctly are the engine (obviously), the instrument cluster, throttle cable (the E cable works, but it's shorter so it runs straight across the top of the engine.. basically a 'looks' thing, my friend still uses the E cable), ECU, wiring harness, and power steering hoses/lines (assuming you want to use power steering, which is not really necessary.. we had that off for a while too and it drove fine). the E power steering hoses/lines will not work with the DE motor. the pump is fine though, both are the same.


----------



## GRNMAXDMON (Jan 18, 2005)

K2Fugative169 said:


> no, the tach will work, it'll just run past the single cam redline of 6, to 7 for the twin cam (if you opt to take it all the way to redline). we swapped a DE into my friend's 89 and we thought we'd have the same problem because of what other people had said here on the forums (that the signal is different), but it worked fine. it now has the proper gauge cluster though, the E cluster was just temporary. also.. i have heard some people say that you'll have to take the tach assembly out of both clusters and swap in the tach itself. this is untrue, we just bought the DE cluster from a junkyard and it plugged right into the E in-dash harness and works perfectly.
> 
> the things that you will need to do the swap correctly are the engine (obviously), the instrument cluster, throttle cable (the E cable works, but it's shorter so it runs straight across the top of the engine.. basically a 'looks' thing, my friend still uses the E cable), ECU, wiring harness, and power steering hoses/lines (assuming you want to use power steering, which is not really necessary.. we had that off for a while too and it drove fine). the E power steering hoses/lines will not work with the DE motor. the pump is fine though, both are the same.


interesting, but my buddy just told me that some local guy told him that the DE drops right in with no problem. and that he also commented that there is no need to change the ECU harness. he said that the harness is the same???


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

I thought there was differences in the EGR setup and I know that some of the connectors for the ignition system are different. I think mainly the coil. I'm trying to recall exactly what else so don't take this post as 100%. I just throw KA's away anyways. But thats just me.


----------

